# What epoxy do you recommend...



## Warren White (Jul 7, 2015)

...or do you not.

I need to buy some new epoxy for my pen work.  I bought two bottles of the 5 minute stuff (Devcon), but had to throw them away because it was going bad before I used it all.

I have a friend who says that 5 minute isn't strong enough for him, so I went to Lowes and they have various strengths and manufacturers of 5 minutes epoxy (but nothing in a longer-set time); there was a gel, but it had a cream color; there was Gorilla epoxy, etc.  1200 psi, 1500 psi, 2500 psi, etc.

What manufacturer do you like (or dislike)?  Is 5 minute stuff OK?  I have never had any of it set before I wanted, but I noticed a 1 minute variety that scared the dickens out of me.  It takes me longer than that to get my fingers unstuck from each other...  Do you like the small bottles that have both parts that are dispensed at the same time?

You get the picture:  I am looking for advice and counsel from the folks who know.

Thanks!
Warren


----------



## jsolie (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had really good luck with this epoxy: https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/15/5090/Stick-Fast-5-Minute-Epoxy

I prefer the individual bottles to the big syringe types from the local hardware store.  I've used those before and it worked.  I find the two bottles to be easier for some reason.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 7, 2015)

I buy my epoxies from Exotic Blanks at the following link:

Exotic Blanks :: Wooden Wonders CA Glues :: Epoxy Glues :: E-Z Bond 5 Min Epoxy - Please Choose 4 or 8 oz Size


----------



## mecompco (Jul 7, 2015)

I dunno, I'd been using 30 minute stuff I got for knife-making (the wisdom being "the longer the time to set-up, the stronger the bond"). Really, though, how strong must the bond be to keep a tube in a pen? Just picked up some 3M 5 minute and used it on a corn-cob blank, which held together nicely. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## manleymaille (Jul 7, 2015)

Personally I use loc-tite 5 min epoxy in the two separate bottles versus the syringe type I get it at home depot...


----------



## mark james (Jul 7, 2015)

I use _System Three, 2 part epoxy_.  Mine is about 3 years old, and almost done (8 oz bottles maybe).  I have had good success with this; others will also have good recommendations.  I also let my tubes set overnight.  Epoxy for ALL tubes; Tightbond translucent for wood segmented blanks/wood-wood gluing.

I suspect I bought mine at Woodcraft - as the timeline indicates I bought my initial setup from them.

I will re-order more from an IAP vendor thought!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have a brand favorite but do prefer separate bottles because it is less messy. I do use 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 8, 2015)

I've ordered different brands from various vendors, but keep coming back to 5 minute Lock Tite(in two bottles) from Lowes.  Store in the refrigerator if yours is going bad before its used....works for me.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 8, 2015)

Barrel Bonder cures in 5 minutes
System 3 also cures in 5 minutes
Hobby Lobby (no name brand) cures in 3 hours

Gorilla glue (expands if u like that) longer curing time.

I have never really gotten "stuck" with epoxy. I do like the ones that cure (not just set)  faster.  Maybe they are not a strong (but haven't had one of the fast-cures fail me yet).

Most fully cure in 12 to 24 hours; I seldom have the patience to wait, perhaps they are better.

The System 3 cures quickly and dispenses easily (syringe type).


----------



## edstreet (Jul 8, 2015)

None of the pen vendors have the "good" epoxy.   What they do stock is the garbage low quality epoxies that does not hold up at all under field use.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 8, 2015)

I use 5 minute that I get at Home Depot.  Lock Tite - 2 bottles of 8 ounces.  Works great and I have no trouble with it holding for pens and all sorts of other projects.  If you don't already know-you can clean epoxy from your hands and off of wood and other materials with 91% Isopropyl Alcohol.  I keep it in a spray bottle on my work bench.  It even works with dried glue.


----------



## KenV (Jul 8, 2015)

Depends on the use.

Marine epoxy is readily available here and is good for most uses I've experienced where more strength is required.  Most of these have high tack 

Cheap stuff works for low load applications.

High temps require special stuff.


----------



## alphageek (Jul 8, 2015)

I recommend the separate bottles.  When measuring out the glue, be sure to keep separate then mix after to avoid cross contamination.

Also, make sure to check out how to store epoxy.    See piano mans link above... Epoxy and CA have different rules to improve shelf life.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

edstreet said:


> None of the pen vendors have the "good" epoxy.   What they do stock is the garbage low quality epoxies that does not hold up at all under field use.



So, Ed, what is the "good" epoxy, and where can we get it?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 8, 2015)

mark james said:


> I use _System Three, 2 part epoxy_.  Mine is about 3 years old, and almost done (8 oz bottles maybe).  I have had good success with this; others will also have good recommendations.  I also let my tubes set overnight.  Epoxy for ALL tubes; Tightbond translucent for wood segmented blanks/wood-wood gluing.
> 
> I suspect I bought mine at Woodcraft - as the timeline indicates I bought my initial setup from them.
> 
> I will re-order more from an IAP vendor thought!



I've also settled in on System Three.  System Three 1000K10 Amber Quick Cure 5 Kit, 0.5 pint Bottle: Cyanoacrylate Adhesives: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Can't exactly say why other than it works great and has a good shelf life.


----------



## 79spitfire (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the Zap brand epoxy. Their 5-minute really is 5 minute, it only has a 3 minute or so open time and it's set at 5. 

I also like their 15 minute, and use it when gluing multiple pens. Another advantage I've found with this product, I can put a bit of the Jaquard pigments in it and color it to match blanks. It does not seem to affect the drying time or how hard it sets. 

Of course gluing pens is not really a life or death matter either, at least for me....


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2015)

Loc-Tite 5 min epoxy is what I use.  I do let tubes cure overnight before willing and turning.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 8, 2015)

Any 5 minute epoxy is strong enough for pen making. Also epoxy doesn't go bad. It will work fine when new and will hold just as good as new in five years. Sometimes the resin part will crystallize and become hard but a few seconds in the microwave will turn it back to liquid.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 8, 2015)

Was using JB weld gray. Just shifted to a clear 4-5 minute epoxy. However I only it use for gluing couplers if needed... otherwise CA for tubes. No reason to use epoxy (in my mind) unless a quick cure is needed.


----------



## chartle (Jul 8, 2015)

After going through a few double tubes of local tite. I bought the larger bottles. After a year or so they got thicker and thicker. 

So I bought the dual toothpaste tube size at harbor freight. Have had no issues. Think it was 5 bucks.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 8, 2015)

My hobby lobby 3 hour stuff is a year old and has been open at least a year later and it has been opened and 1/3 used, it still works. I was reluctant to use it. It may not withstand a wreck dive below three fathoms though. Lol.


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 8, 2015)

PC-11 paste epoxy.  Mix what you need, close cans, lasts forever!:wink:


----------



## csr67 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been using a two tube 5 min. epoxy that I bought from Rockler when I first got started.  It works great, but the price was a total ripoff at over $25 (now I know better).  I recently bought some "Gorilla Glue" and was going to give that a try.  Any feedback on Gorila Glue vs. Epoxy?  I know it moisture cures and expands, but any feedback on how well it works?


----------



## VotTak (Jul 8, 2015)

Gorilla glue ... I used it for tubes gluing, worked fine. Than I switched to Titebond polyurethane and happy with it's performance


----------



## chartle (Jul 8, 2015)

csr67 said:


> I've been using a two tube 5 min. epoxy that I bought from Rockler when I first got started.  It works great, but the price was a total ripoff at over $25 (now I know better).  I recently bought some "Gorilla Glue" and was going to give that a try.  Any feedback on Gorila Glue vs. Epoxy?  I know it moisture cures and expands, but any feedback on how well it works?



Gorilla Glue can be a mess even before it starts to foam. I've used it when I planned on turning the next day. I plug up both ends of the tube with clay and then after I insert the glued tube I clamp the ends closed. I'm afraid the glue might shift the tube. 

Don't use it for laser blanks since it can blow up the little pieces. 

Also wear gloves the stuff can stain your fingers.


----------



## raar25 (Jul 8, 2015)

I use Bob Smiths 5 minute for single pens and when I have a large number I use the 30 minute.  More than strong enough and it fills gaps nicely. I am able to turn the pen within an hour.


----------



## farmer (Jul 9, 2015)

*Epoxy info*

I guess it realty depends where you are going to use the epoxy.
I am not a expert but willing to share what I know and what I have been told.

I was told 5 min epoxy only last about 5 years.
What I know because I repair pool cues is that allot of the china made pool cues and some American made cues  have allot of bonding problems.
5 minute epoxy is you have 5 minute working time, drying time is more into the hrs and not minutes .................

I use allot of Devcon 2 ton  ( clear ) epoxy  24 hr drying time or more .

West systems 105/206 marine epoxy or Fiber glass resin ,
Drying time is 48 plus hours . working time is a hour .
More for segmenting or where you need strength..

I don't think you need tons of bonding for holding the tubes in.

On segmenting and maximum strength I always use the 2 ton epoxy in less its a bigger job then its the west systems...


----------



## ssajn (Jul 9, 2015)

I use the Harbor Freight epoxy and never had a problem using it on pens or anything else. Pick it up when it's on sale for $1.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 10, 2015)

I believe many have success with this, and it purports to be waterproof.

Exotic Blanks :: Wooden Wonders CA Glues :: Epoxy Glues :: E-Z Bond 5 Min Epoxy - Please Choose 4 or 8 oz Size


----------



## BKelley (Jul 10, 2015)

System 3 makes both 5 minute and regular.  I use the five minute and have had good results with it.  After coating tube and inserting it in blank, I drink a cup of coffee and it is ready to turn.  Woodcraft carries both the five minute and regular in two sizes.

Ben


----------



## Warren White (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thank you all!*

I have learned quite a bit through this discussion, and I hope it was useful to others as well.

I decided, rather than ordering something and paying shipping, I went down to my local Big Box store and picked up one of the 5 minute variety that squirts out both parts simultaneously.  I am keeping it in the house where it is a bit more even temperature, rather than in my garage where it can get over 100 degrees.

I use it just for gluing tubes in, so I don't think (once it sets up) I need to worry about it losing the bond.  I also wait at least overnight before I turn the pen.  I am careful about cleaning out the inside of the blank with a round brush so there isn't any debris in the hole to affect the bond.  So far, it has been just fine.  The 5 minute stuff gives me adequate working time, and I can dispense just what I need.

I have tired Medium CA, but twice (I think because the blank was warm from drilling) the CA bonded before I was ready.  Bummer!

Thanks again!


----------



## Timbo (Jul 23, 2015)

LanceD said:


> Any 5 minute epoxy is strong enough for pen making. Also epoxy doesn't go bad. It will work fine when new and will hold just as good as new in five years. Sometimes the resin part will crystallize and become hard but a few seconds in the microwave will turn it back to liquid.



EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID!  You may not want to use the cheapo stuff in an aircraft application, but holding a pen tube together is not a problem.  The first time I had a bottle of Stick-Fast epoxy solidify, I thought it went bad also so I called the manufacturer to complain since I had it only a short time.  They informed me that it wasn't bad, just solidified, and suggested putting it in the microwave for a few seconds...that did the trick...it was good as new.  I have an unused bottle of Great Plains 30 minute epoxy, after sitting in my shop for 4 months, it has also solidified...I'm positive the microwave trick will work for that also.  Incidentally, it the resin part, not the hardener that usually sets up.

My advice is to just buy what's cost-effective...you'll be just fine.


----------

